# Incomplete signups



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2003)

Just an 'obvious' note.

We require a *Full Name* and *Complete Location* when you sign up.

*Full Name* is not "Rodney", "BA" or 'Yeah Right".

*Complete Location* is as follows:
 US : City and State  Ex: Buffalo, NY
 Canada : City and Providence, country also prefered. Ex: Toronto, Ontario, Canada
 All others : City and Country. Ex: London, England

*Failure to include this required information will result in your account being deleted without notice.*


We get 1 outta every 10 that miss the multiple notices.

In addition, failure to verify your email address by the automatic mailing when you signup within 5 days will result in the account being deleted.  *If you do not get a 'validation' email within 12 hours, contact us. * It should only take a few minutes, but some services run slow on delivering email.  Once you verify that your email is valid, we will manually check your application for complience as stated above.  Once we review it, if we activate your account, you should get a welcome letter.

Any questions, please contact an admin.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------

